# What's your animal name?



## Jake (Jun 3, 2012)

Found this; 






Depending on what name I use I am;
- Dim Sum the Stingy Dog
- Dim Sum the Stingy Dodo Bird


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 3, 2012)

mine is Sammie the tail chasing rhino!


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 3, 2012)

Neo the foxy zebra. 
HAHAHAA  :')


----------



## Keenan (Jun 3, 2012)

Pandora the banana-eating zebra.

Love it.


----------



## Choco (Jun 3, 2012)

*Lol, Cougar, the Angry Rhino! *


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 3, 2012)

Lmao I'm Voldemort the Beautiful Komoto Dragon. Have to say, that's the best one I've heard yet.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL, this is funny looking at all the names that people have.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 3, 2012)

gomer the intelligent elephant


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 3, 2012)

Tango the Not-So-Shabby Rhino


----------



## Mino (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Spoiler



I got batman!!!!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 3, 2012)

Saffron The Stubborn Gorilla


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jun 3, 2012)

Voldemort the beautiful gopher

.....................................................


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I got batman!!!!



me 2, wat r the chances...?!!


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2012)

Tango the Hairy Rhino


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 8, 2012)

Abercombie the Not-so shabby Koala

I would have wanted Tofu the Intelligent Wolf but eh...


----------



## Cloud (Jun 8, 2012)

Saffron the angry Elephant


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Saffron The Beautiful Gorilla.

Glamorous.


----------

